# Hanging/Weatherproofing wire cages - Winter



## Marlom Perez (Jan 27, 2017)

Friends,

Thanks for reading my message!

I was recently gifted proper wire cages for my small backyard herd of 10 rabbits. ( a breeding pair and the almost ready for harvest kits ) I was wondering what are the most typical methods of hanging wire cages. The wire used is the correct wire for Rabbit cages and they have catch trays installed.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't have rabbits, but imagine there are many ways you can do this. Many hang them and put drop trays underneath to catch the droppings and drain the urine away to a collection bucket/area. Since you're located where the weather can get cold and snowy you would want some sort of shelter around and over them to protect them from the wind and elements. Are you going to hang them inside a shed? or a three sided shelter? under a porch? in a garage? What were your thoughts? Maybe if you explain what you're wanting to do how/where/etc. it would help some.

@samssimonsays @Bunnylady @promiseacres @Pastor Dave @Hens and Roos @DutchBunny03 @Shorty @LukeMeister Or any of the many others out there?


----------



## Marlom Perez (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for replying! 

This would be underneath a large deck if i can weather proof them enough, if not, inside my shed which has plenty of studs to hang them from. I was more or less wondering if it is common practice to use heavy duty, pond liner style plastic to attach to the sides of the cages. Almost as it to completely weather proof them.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, if you're talking multiple cages it might be better to hang all the cages and then enclose all of them with the tarp rather than wrap each one. If under a deck, you might consider a piece of plywood for a roof above the cages but below the deck to help keep water/snow falling between the deck boards, off the animals. I don't think you want the cages "air tight"... you'll want some ventilation to keep them in fresh air to keep them from overheating in the summer. The big thing is keeping the wind off them in the cold. they are wearing fur coats after all.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome, we have our rabbits inside our shed so they out of all the elements.  We have stacked cages with pans to collect poop and pee.  One thing to make sure of is that the rabbits can get to the plastic and chew/eat it.


----------



## Marlom Perez (Jan 27, 2017)

@Latestarter,

Thanks for replying!

I have a set of really well built wood hutches that do my heavy lifting. This is more experimental since the cages are of good quality and gifted to me. So, keep them dry and windproof with ventilation is key.


----------



## Marlom Perez (Jan 27, 2017)

@Hens and Roos 

Thanks for writing!

Yeah i've had them chew at plastic in the past. I have a few tricks i use to avoid this. 2 years into my backyard herd and you learn there is little they wont chew on. I got one stacked cage with 3 compartments. Perfect grow out cages. How do you feel about having them in a shed out of the sunlight and all that good stuff?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 27, 2017)

Just make sure there's plenty of ventilation in the summer. Rabbits in general can withstand cold extremes much better than heat.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 27, 2017)

I guess I should have used the term shop instead of shed-  our rabbits share space in our shop.  There are lights and a radio and some heat in the winter months (we have equipment and items/supplies that can't get frozen).  In spring/summer/fall we have doors open so they do get some of the good stuff.  So far we have been lucky and our rabbits seem to do well.

We visited a place that had rabbits when we 1st got into them and all the cages were hung, had lights in the area, all waste dropped to the floor and there were a couple ventilation fans as well to help keep the air flow circulating. 

I hear you about learning what they can get into or do! 

Keep us posted on how you decide to set things up- it's always neat to hear what works for others.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 27, 2017)

@Marlom Perez,
I have racks I built in the shed to hold cages and catch pans. Next time I will build racks, hutches, or frames, will use pvc pipe. No chance at rotting from urine. My racks hold abt 6 cages. They are at back at the North side. My doors open on the South end and are open at 50degs and up if not raining. I have windows on East and West walls. There are 2 hanging grow-out cages to the West side that hang with whatever guage wire I got off my roll of electric fence wire. And 3 cages to the East side that stack or on legs, and an alley in the middle. Looking for a pic to show you.
I would give yourself a buffer between the cages and tarp of a couplafew inches.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 27, 2017)

Kinda grainy, so hope this works how I wanted.
The other 2/3 of my shed holds car, tractor, and some hay.
My rabbits just take a third of the East side.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't hang my hutches, but a great method I've heard of is hanging them in a three-sided shed. Two-tier hanging works pretty well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This  is a pretty good example of what I mean.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

That looks pretty awesome DutchBunny something like that should be relatively easy to close three sides on in the winter and maybe do a "drop tarp" on the open side for when the weather is really bad.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 30, 2017)

Exactly. When it warms up, this is what i plan to build.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2017)

In your case up there in NY, you could face the higher/open end East so the bunnies could get some early morning sun light and since your predominant winds are from the W/NW, they'd still be protected from direct exposure.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah. With the way the place i want to put my shed is in relation to the house and wind direction, they will get some sun.


----------



## blk90s13 (Feb 27, 2017)

Please do take lots of pictures of your build because I will be following your footsteps on this one


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok


----------

